

How can we become more like Iain Banks' Culture? - bencollier49
http://www.bencollier.info/content/becoming-more-culture-no-1-economics-v01

======
w_t_payne
Big f __*ng computers.

~~~
bencollier49
Ha! Yeah that'd help alright. :-)

